# What to put in my 110gal?



## RBP6188 (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a 110 gallon tank that I want to put about 10 red bellies in. I want to make it look nice but not over crowded. Can someone give me some ideas on what to put in it.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Echinodorus bleheri..... big ass sword.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can use almost any Echinodorus spiece,you can attach to your driftwood some Anubias and Java (Fern or Moss) and you can put some Cryptocorines in front...


----------

